# goose jerky



## goosekilla (Sep 21, 2009)

Here is my first attempt at canada goose jerky. I normally do a corned beef cure with the goose breast but a fellow hunter asked my to try jerky. Basically did a brine with most of the corned goose seasonings for a little over 18 hours, then dry seasoned with a little more of the same as it went on the cooker.Smoking at 150.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 21, 2009)

Now you say how to do Goose I had one a couple of months ago and nobody could tell me what to do with it so I just smoked it and it came out alright different for sure but I'd do it again. Yours look fine and dandy as jerky thou.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 21, 2009)

That looks pretty darn good to me...


----------



## coffee_junkie (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks good, I have never had good goose or duck jerkey, not to say yours isn't good. Could you PM me the corned goose recipe? Now that sounds good!


----------



## randocammando (Sep 21, 2009)

Ive never heard of goose jerky either i would try it for sure though


----------



## fishawn (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice work, looks great!

Goose Jerky Rocks!... You guys that have access to Goose meat really should try it.


----------



## goosekilla (Sep 22, 2009)

the jerky turned out good with room for improvement. Absolutely no complaints from the hunting buddy who requested it. I would change the seasoning a little by adding some brown sugar, and maybe a little less smoke but the sometimes offensive goose taste is nonexistent. As for the corned goose recipe, I got it from the Morton website. It is the deli style corned beef recipe. Of course I have modified it some. I mix a large bowl of the cure and cure breasts as I get them. Cure in fridge for 5 days or so, then vac pac and freeze till time to boil. Tried smoking a cured breast and should soak in water changing a couple times before the next try, way too salty.


----------



## goosekilla (Sep 22, 2009)

*mballi3011*   sorry I couldn't help sooner. A month ago I was scouting for places to goose hunt. I did see you post earlier today and if you can get more goose then by all means try jerky. Cure and smoke with what ever spices you would use for beef. Goose, if cooked too long or incorrectly, has a very, VERY strong liver taste. I don't like liver so I do my geese either in jerky or corned. Both are crown pleasers. I think that a stronger smoke flavor does a good job of removing / replacing the livery gamey taste. I used hickory but it is somewhat strong.


----------



## sirhuntsalot (Sep 27, 2009)

I make goose jerky and I marinate the meat in Allegro a day or two then smoke it. Taste like deer jerky to me but more tender. I really like it.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Nov 22, 2009)

i've never made jerky with goose meat , however i do smoke it cut into 1" chunks. i use applewood on my traeger smoker and marinade in jalapeno salsa overnite before smoking. meat MUST be smoked medium rare to medium.


----------

